# Let's help Link become an All Time Greatest Video Game Hero!



## popoffka (Oct 3, 2009)

Website GameSpot now holds The All Time Greatest Video Games Hero competition.

Of course, Link is also competing. So, let's help him!

Now, Link is having battle with Gordon Freeman. You can vote here - http://www.gamespot.com/greatest-video-gam...ml?battle_id=62.

Oh, and also, think about your next vote - 'cause if Link will win Gordon, he will have a battle with Mario in finals.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah because a poll on a crappy websites determines my opinion on favorite video game character....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 3, 2009)

Meh. Both characters games got boring and repetitive (Have you SEEN half life 2, its like the same puzzle over and over)
BUT, I prefer Mr Freeman's storyline to TLoZ's broken story scattered around games that weren't released in a logical order.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 3, 2009)

The only good thing about this poll was seeing Sonic and Master Chief be cheated out of the contest by Bub and Bob.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> yeah because a poll on a crappy websites determines my opinion on favorite video game character....


what he said.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 3, 2009)

Gordan all the way.  Seriously fanboy much? 3 of the four finalists are nintendo characters.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2009)

how did gordon advance when both him and snake received exactly 50%?
lulz

anyway I vited for gordon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hl ftw


----------



## JDandy (Oct 3, 2009)

Sup guys let's pair videogame characters who have had a recent title come out against videogame characters who haven't had a new game in the last ten years. IT'S TOTALLY FAIR AND LOGICAL. Bwuuuut? All the old school videogame characters are getting voted out?

I just can't beliiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeve that Bonk isn't in the finals. He's, like, an ICON.

Seriously. I'd forgotten this poll existed. I was happy.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh boy, an overrated character with no personality versus an overrated character with no personality. HERE COMES DAREDEVIL! HEAVEN OR HELL, DUEL 1, LET'S ROCK!
edit: oh i just realized duke nukem lost
wow that's great
i hate people
the finals are gonna be LINK VS MARIO
THE WHEEL OF FATE IS TURNING! REBEL 1, ACTION!


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Seriously, who the hell is Gordon Freeman? I haven't the faintest idea of who he is.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 3, 2009)

I voted Link. I'm not a huge fan of the Zelda series, but Twilight Princess was awesome and I didn't really like Half-Life 2.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seriously, who the hell is Gordon Freeman? I haven't the faintest idea of who he is.


The main character of Half-Life 2.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

I know, but was he really that great of a character to be almost on par with Link?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2009)

Travis Touchdown is by far the greatest (anti-)hero of all time. Sure, he's not off hunting wizards or saving the world, but he's the best character ever made.

Also, there's a lot of Links since they fucked up the Zelda time line.

How the fuck could Gordon Freeman beat Snake? Gordon's a pussy. Snake is just kick ass.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 3, 2009)

Cloud Strife lost to Kratos?! MADNESS

This entire thing SUCKS! Sony rigged the Cloud vs Kratos thing with money!

Burn the heretics! *grabs fork and torch*


----------



## Raiser (Oct 3, 2009)

*HEADS UP!*

There are already several semi-old news articles about how many people rig the poll results through proxies by 4chan.org. Don't bother voting, people are wasting their time. >.>

/HEADS UP

Seriously. WHY would you even bother to rig the poll? Leave it alone for crying out loud..

http://www.n4g.com/News-391297.aspx
There's also an IGN article on it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Who is this Duke Nukem? And how did he even make it so far? I've never heard of him.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Who is this Duke Nukem? And how did he even make it so far? I've never heard of him.



That's okay, he hasn't had a game in forever.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 3, 2009)

Link deserves it! He is an epic video game hero..


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 3, 2009)

How is this news?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2009)

Voted, just for the sake of ALttP


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Who is this Duke Nukem? And how did he even make it so far? I've never heard of him.


Son, are you twelve? 


But imagine if Duke Nukem actually won. From a market analyst point of view. Try. But not too hard, lest your brain implode.


----------



## updowners (Oct 3, 2009)

[removed]


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope L block wins.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> I hope L block wins.



what he said


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 4, 2009)

I get an error message when voting.  
Oh well, my vote probably won't make a difference anyways.

And this whole character battle competition is just a rip-off from GameFAQs except it's now posted on an infinitely stupider site.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think a win in an insignificant poll would bring back a franchise THAT dead.

I know who Duke Nukem is but I'm not surprised some people don't. It's an older franchise that hasn't been around in a long time.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 4, 2009)

lulz gordon took the lead >:3



			
				Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and 
Half-Life,
Half-Life 2 Episode 1,
Half-Life 2 Episode 2,
(and soon to be Half-Life 2 Episode 3 or Half-Life 3 if they ever announce it...)
and made appearances and cameos in other games in the HL universe
Half-Life Blue Shift
Half-Life Opposing Force
Half-Life Decay

there might have been a portal reference but I cant remember...


----------



## Translucentbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Woo another +1 for Gordon Freeman!! 
Personally i hate link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The games were fun but i dislike him as a character.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 4, 2009)

the freeman!


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I know, but was he really that great of a character to be almost on par with Link?


yes. maybe most of your gaming time is focused on nintendo. try playing PC games for a change. I do play Legend of Zelda but for me Freeman is better. I enjoyed playing Half Life/Counter Strike before.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't think a win in an insignificant poll would bring back a franchise THAT dead.


Any market research is just an insignificant poll. And I said try interpreting it from another point of view.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 4, 2009)

I think 4chan is working their magic again.
I voted for Link personally, but i'd laugh if Gordon legitimately won, they'll go nuts at Gamespot.

Remember this is the game site that gave Twilight Princess an 8.8 and incited enormous fan-rage.


----------



## Minox (Oct 4, 2009)

Gordon has one thing Link will never have - a crowbar.

So obviously I voted for him.


----------



## nutella (Oct 5, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> This is a REAL close matchup, it's been going back and forth at 50%, although Link is in the lead right now at 50.1%.


couldn't be as close as kirby vs pacman. pacman won by 6 votes. but this is really close too. link's ahead by 21


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2009)

when does this end anyway...


----------



## Lucky Star (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool!

win link is win


----------



## Fat D (Oct 5, 2009)

Dr. Freeman had a pretty epic battle too, narrowly beating Snake, but that was still over 100 votes apart.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman > Gordan Freeman


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 8, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Wow pretty dirty, Valve put their Gordon Freeman thing up on Steam...  Gordon up like 5% over Link now...


10% now

I thought it was 4chan again


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

No, no Steam users who enable news are apparently greeted with this popup.
http://cdn.store.steampowered.com/message/18171918826824662/

That's an extremely unfair advantage, no other game developer has rallied votes for their character in the Gamespot contest, but the reverse is true, it's only fair if other companies took inaction since it's only a silly poll on a lousy website.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 8, 2009)

well tbh
the whole thing was full of nintendo fanboys from the start


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 8, 2009)

People still care about this?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2009)

I just find it funny that Gordon decimated Link when Valve asked fans to vote for Gordon and it seems the same is happening with Mario as well.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 16, 2009)

for anyone who still cares. the free man has won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://au.gamespot.com/greatest-video-game...tag=blog;more;1


----------



## overslept (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha, Valve had all of Steam voting for Freeman. I would have too, but Gamespot said that there was an error with my vote or something


----------

